# For all you sharpshooters --- it is addictive — but fun



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

FOR ALL YOU SHARPSHOOTERS --- IT IS ADDICTIVE - BUT FUN 
Watch out! click below
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/game/default.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

only got a 34...Sad


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got 55 tho when it came to more cans it was harder to catch the bugger.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

81, first time, too easy


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw the instructions saying shoot the can, get 1 point, and 2 for the dog.


I started shooting the can over and over again thinking that the prairie dog would be a rare bonus to hit..................



ended up with a 59


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

101, second try


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> I saw the instructions saying shoot the can, get 1 point, and 2 for the dog.
> 
> I started shooting the can over and over again thinking that the prairie dog would be a rare bonus to hit..................
> 
> ended up with a 59


The can must be armor plated. LOL. I was thinking the same thing too if I shot the top part of the can the shot would pass through getting the gopher.


----------

